# How to clean a rabbit cage?



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

My ag teacher is lending me a rabbit cage to pick up my rabbit in. Only problem is, its filthy. What cleaning products are safe for animals and what should I avoid? Thanks for the help


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 19, 2012)

I just use dish soap, water and vinegar. 
First empty all the stuff from the cage. Then rinse it with water. Add some soap and water and scrub the cage as well as you can. Then rinse that out. Add some strait white vinegar. If there are really bad stains, you can let it sit for about 5-10 minutes then scrub really well. If the stains are really really bad, you can do it again until you get as much of the stuff off. After that another soap scrubbing can be good. Then rinse and dry. 
When you do a weekly cleaning, use the vinegar again. You can use a spray bottle with a 50/50 mix and spray that on the bottom of the cage, then wipe up with paper towel. If you use shavings or other similar bedding, then you may want to scrub on a weekly basis and use the vinegar as well. 

Vinegar gets rid of the calcium stains, which are primarily what the stains in a rabbit cage are. It may take a few applications to get rid of the stains, but with work the cage can look like new again.


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## PupTheRabbit (Apr 19, 2012)

PetSmart sells a cleaner with no chemicals. It's a white bottle and begins with the word Nature... sorry I forget the whole name. I'm a great help. :?


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

No you are. Thanks. How many white bottles begin with Nature? I'm sure I can find it


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 19, 2012)

Vinegar does work the best on those calcium deposits. I use it to soak litterboxes clean of that crust-layer they tend to develop if there's too much urine, and I also used it to clean the mineral deposit line that happened on aquariums. (I used to rescue small critters so I'd use old aquariums and would clean them first). 

For most used cages I'd clean them with dilute bleach and then let them sun-dry and rinse and dry before using.


----------



## Samara (Apr 19, 2012)

Nature's Miracle is the product, and I can vouch it works great! 

Vinegar + water...

Soap + water...

Diluted bleach + water...

Lots of stuff works


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok what about caked on poo? There were no urine stains because of the bedding but the poo is a completely different story.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 19, 2012)

Try soaking the area with water, then using a litter scoop (or something with a hard edge) to scrape it off. Dried poop tends to come off easily enough with a bit of work.


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't have a litter scoop


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 20, 2012)

StitchLover wrote:


> No you are. Thanks. How many white bottles begin with Nature? I'm sure I can find it



Nature's Miracle. Its an enzyme cleaner that is completely safe to use. I use it to clean my bunnies cage, my dogs cages and I wash their blankets with it.


----------



## Angel Bunny (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi
Is Natures Miracle available worldwide?
Where is it made?
Thanks Kim


----------



## Angel Bunny (Apr 20, 2012)

You can use bicarb soda mixed into a paste with water on stains or built up poop overnight and then rinse well after and that works really well!


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Angel Bunny wrote: *


> Hi
> Is Natures Miracle available worldwide?
> Where is it made?
> Thanks Kim


Kim have you tried googling it? Here is a link, but I have no clue if it will work in AU. I believe it is worldwide, not too sure.

http://www.ilovenaturesmiracle.com/home/index.php


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 21, 2012)

Upon further inspection. I no longer believe the stains are poop related. My mom said it looks like sand but it won't come off. Is it calcium deposits?


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 21, 2012)

Came right off with the vinegar thanks for the tip. Will use in the future for sure.


----------



## Angel Bunny (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Thanks for the link
It's only sold in USA

I'm sure we have something similar here 

:biggrin2:


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Angel Bunny wrote: *


> Hi Thanks for the link
> It's only sold in USA
> 
> I'm sure we have something similar here
> ...



Awe boo, okay.


----------

